# Show off your vintage Seiko lady divers



## Vivian886

I'll start; I've got two 'em -- the classic 33mm Seiko 2205 and 4205 women's divers, both of which were manufactured in 1970 and 1986, respectively. The 2205 movement is a hi-beat 28,800 bhp, while the 4205 is a normal 21,600 beat. I won them both off Ebay auctions. The 2205 has apparently been modded with an after-market red dial, as the only original colors were either the standard black or orange (not that I'm complaining - the red looks awesome), while the 4205 is original black, albeit polished and cleaned by the seller. The 2205 is on a nato, while the 4205 is shown on a Seiko rubber strap which I've since taken off and switched to leather because the rubber was uncomfortable. The lume is still strong on the 2205, but unfortunately not so much in the 4205. I don't know why Seiko discontinued these, because these are excellent automatic divers - not too small nor too big for under-6-inch wrists.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Beautiful! Seiko makes great dive watches. What size are the cases on yours?

None in my collection, unfortunately. 

~Sherry.


----------



## Vivian886

They're both 33mm excluding crown -- probably on the small side even as women's divers, but they fit my chopstick wrists perfectly  Nicely heavy too. Has that quality heft to them. 
Maybe I shouldn't have done such a narrow topic though..it alienates those who don't own these :think:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Vivian886 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have done such a narrow topic though..it alienates those who don't own these :think:


No no! The topic is fine, and I for one certainly didn't feel alienated. We aren't all going to be able to own every watch out there.
Geez...I posted a topic about repairing a vintage Seiko digital...now _that's _narrow!

~Sherry.


----------



## coastcat

Vivian886 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have done such a narrow topic though..it alienates those who don't own these :think:


No, it just fills some of us with an instant desire to search eBay for our own...


----------



## banks504

Indeed, I think I'm in lust with the red dial mod.... great looking divers!



coastcat said:


> No, it just fills some of us with an instant desire to search eBay for our own...


----------



## Lufelia

I'm actually glad you made this topic because I've been eying these divers for months now. Seeing all the guys with their Orange Monsters made me want something similar but smaller for those of us who are twig-wristed; an orange dialed 2205 would do great. Nice divers and thanks for the wrist shot!


----------



## Vivian886

Lufelia said:


> I'm actually glad you made this topic because I've been eying these divers for months now. Seeing all the guys with their Orange Monsters made me want something similar but smaller for those of us who are twig-wristed; an orange dialed 2205 would do great. Nice divers and thanks for the wrist shot!


If you're looking for a smallish diver, another good choice (modern-day, not vintage) is the Marcello C. 34mm Nettuno with the ETA2824 auto movement, or the 32.5mm Tridente with ETA2671. They're a lot pricier than the vintage Seiko divers, however.


----------



## tissotgirl

Not sure if this qualifies as vintage but I'm bumping this thread because I need help. I saw this on, liked it, it was $25 so I ordered it. What is it that I've ordered? Can any of you ladies tell me approximately how old this is, or a model name so I have something to look up? Ideas?





































I'm excited to get it, I suspect it's going to be the smallest watch in my collection! 

Kim


----------



## Vivian886

Sorry, I have no clue what model that could be. Seiko did a whole bunch of mid-sized quartz divers way back then, and it's difficult to identify a certain one, especially when the paint has worn off on the case and bezel. Sorry I can't help, but if you need to know, maybe ask around in the Seiko or Vintage forums?


----------



## nsmike

Look at the back of the watch, the reference number, will be two sets of four numbers separated by a dash. If you post your pictures and the reference number on the Seiko forum they should be able to give you all the info you need.


----------



## tissotgirl

Update, I posted my incoming watch in the Seiko forums and they dated my watch as being manufactured November 1987 & it's a "3Y03-0059 series of diver from the late 80's or early 90's. Yours originally had a black coating which is worn off in areas." So now I know what it is, I just have to wait for it to arrive. 

Kim


----------

